# May Need Help Getting A Dog



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've already asked for help from a transport group. Haven't heard back, as of yet.

Anyone interested in helping with, possible transport, please PM me.

I am so far behind, and short-handed, at work, I cannot make the commute.

I'm looking for a back-up plan, if the transport team, cannot manage.

North Hollywood, to Orange County, California.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wish I lived closer. I'd be "on-it"


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

If I were there I'd love to help. 
I hope you got something worked out!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I wish you luck......it is hard getting volunteers I'm sure!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Wish i lived closer, i would help transport.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I wish I was closer too!

But if you ever need any transport help on the Central Coast, let me know!


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

I wish I lived out there. I would do it and drive the little angel down the PCH.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Deb,

What is the status on this? Is the transport group going to help you? Is this a Maltese you are getting?


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

deb, i just pm'ed you. i only saw this post today so let me know if you can use my help.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I want to thank you folks soooo much. Special thank you to Nicole and Tami. You two are awesome.

The transport volunteers called last night. We should have him sometime tomorrow.

An 8-year-old Maltese. He's a cutie. 

Once again, thank you so very much. I've been blasted with dogs lately. All over Los Angeles County.

Nicole and Tami, I may ask for help in the near future. May I keep you in mind?


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

definitely. im glad it worked out!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Absolutely, I would love to help out!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You gals, and "guy" are flippin' awesome!!

I'm happy to report the shelter called me, this afternoon. The Little Dude WAS adopted.

He has been such a worry, for me, as he was on the "Red" List. Scheduled to be euthanized
on Wednesday. 

I cannot stand the East Valley Shelter (North Hollywood). They are over crowded, and, in 
my experiences, do not work well with rescue organizations, nor anyone wanting to save a dog.
I get the impression it's quicker to gas them all, rather than deal with the phone calls, and
paperwork. 

I'm relieved to know that "Dude" is safe. Thank you all. Now, on to the next poor soul.

Here's "Dude":


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

He is so cute!

Glad you could help another little one :wub: You truly are amazing.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh 'Dude" is a little doll-face! :wub: and sooo happy he found a good home!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh that poor boy, look how matted and dirty he is. I just can't stand seeing our white angels all dirty and uncared for. :smcry:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Sep 6 2008, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=631116


> Oh that poor boy, look how matted and dirty he is. I just can't stand seeing our white angels all dirty and uncared for. :smcry:[/B]


I was thinking the same thing Dee. When I saw his pic I almost cried. Which I called my Rescue Ezekiel Dude also so that may have helped the tears. 

Thank you Deb and everyone for all that you continue to do for our breed. And even the dogs that you help that are not our adored breed. Hugs and love to you all.


----------

